# My Tribute to Happy



## waltrav (Nov 15, 2018)

I am finally formally posting Happy’s Facebook Tribute of her passing. It took me one month to painfully put together in November for her friends and general public. 
I originally became a member hoping to find out where she came from, so that I could in the future find and share the rest of my life with her one of her relatives. I found a very helpful group of people who share a common bond with possibly the most special, loving creatures in this world. 

I would like to thank the members for the condolences. 
It’s been 4 months since she is gone, I heavily mourned her for the first 3 months. Being in the off season with work made it harder. The last 3 weeks with almost 2 shifts /7 days has strained me and life is starting to settle down. 

The proverb, “you can’t teach an old dog new tricks”. It’s wrong. Happy taught me to see life differently, to think differently, and am able to accept her loss, the greatest loss imaginable. 

We enjoyed our time in space, 15 ½ years together. We probably spent 22 hours together after she was gifted to me 12 years ago. The memories shared will last forever. I would like to celebrate this fact. Give thanks to that against the odds, my neighbor brought her home, I found something I’ve never seen before, we chose each other, and she was given to me. Her photo’s say it all. How happy she was, the life we lived, and how much I we cared for each other. 

So I would like to give thanks and praise to Happy, & for everyone’s own Golden’s, past and present and how they’ve touched and changed our lives for the better. If only all of Humanity could take a lesson from these kindest of souls. Amen 
Walt 

Below my original post with picture on November 22, 2018
_____________________________________________________________________________


 To my sweet darling Happy, the girl that stole my heart. I am forever grateful we lived life together. I am forever grateful that I could, cook, shelter, carry, protect, care, talk baby goo goo, sing you songs and watch your eyes water over. Fortunately you had a very free, healthy, interactive, happy and long life.

I still remember the day we met 15 1/2 years ago when I went to visit my new neighbors Jack & Kelly. You were one of the most vibrant, craziest puppies I’d ever seen.
A friendship slowly grew, a Steve Martin character emerged, goofy, smart, playful, kind, non-discriminative, and soon I was visiting you many times a day, taking you for walks, playing, giving belly rubs, and keeping you company. 
 You waited for me all day, outside, or at the window. You treated me different, special, and barked for me. Most neighbors had never heard you bark. 

 When Jack & Kelly’s daughter developed allergies and asked me if I wanted to adopt you, my words were instant, no thoughts, no doubts, no questions, just Yes. As simple as taking another breath, Yes. 

You were a dream come true. I have never met a dog like you. You enriched my life, let me focus, brought me so much fun, love, and joy.
We truly occupied a wonderful space in time and will forever be missed for the rest
 of mine. 


Mo Cushla Walter


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is so very nice. Happy was an appropriate name for that girl! It is such a blessing to have had a bond like that. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy when they leave us.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss of your Happy....what a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl!!!! Sounds like she was loved for sure....thanks for sharing her with us....most of us have been there, and wouldnt change it for the world.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your tribute to Happy is really beautiful. 
She was a very special girl and I can tell she was greatly loved.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Happy. Your tribute was so very lovely. If you would like her name added to The Rainbow Bridge List please let me know the date of her passing and I'll add her. Once again so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such a beautiful tribute. Thank you for sharing. May you Rest In Peace Sweet Happy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That is a beautiful tribute for Happy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## waltrav (Nov 15, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## waltrav (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for your condolence and your offer to add her to the list. Please do add her to the list. She was born May 29-2003 and passed away on Oct 22-2018. Walt





swishywagga said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Happy. Your tribute was so very lovely. If you would like her name added to The Rainbow Bridge List please let me know the date of her passing and I'll add her. Once again so very sorry for your loss.


----------

